# Sykes producing slowly



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey everyone I haven't been posting lately since I have either been working or looking for work. So for the past few weeks aykes has had spainish running like crazy on octagon and sykes bridge. Black snapper are all around pier and bridge use a long leader and when I mean long, as long as your rod length. So example fenwick eagle 6'6" is as long your leader should be. Leader 15# number 2 circle and a split shot or 1/2 - 3/4 oz sinker to get to hold bottom, depends on tide. Bait of choice Ly free line if you are going for spainish which also works for the bigger snapper hanging under the bridge. I did use ~4" croaker and mullet for snapper and probably a redfish that took me under the pylons. So I gave good info now use it to catch dinner. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All these reports of Spanish in the bays, I just need to quit night fishing and go out during the daylight!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Great, was thinking about going to Sykes thur. afternoon.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Jason you really need to


----------



## Boatbum (Dec 15, 2015)

thx for sharing good report!


----------

